# First impressions of 09 FLow 5s



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

When i cam back from school today my long awaited flow bindings had come. for some reason i had always kind of envied how fast flow riders would strap in so i decided to get some and see how they were. looking at the bindings they arent too shabby looking at all. they look rather good, but looking at it carefully its pretty cheap. first the dam plastic rachets already got major scratches on it from just ajusting them for like 5 min. secondly some piece of Sh!t sticker looking deacal is on the back of the backplate, me thinking i could take it off tried to and now one of them have like a major tear in it, just cheap. i guess theyre worth the money(180), plus ill save like one minute on each run; that will add up to major time saved :laugh:. the real review will have to come later when i hit the slopes ill upload some pics later as well.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

The ratchets are still plastic in the '09? They look metal in the pics :x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

yup still plastic looks and feels like metal but its deff plastic


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

That has pootential.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if the m9's have metal ratchets? Do the 08 m9's have metal ratchets?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been riding Flows for a long time and I've never had a problem with any broken parts or anything, but I think it's time to switch it up, especially after reading some of the latest reviews. I've been looking at Burtons Cartel and Romes Arsensal because they're both pretty stiff and that's what I'll really miss about the Flows. If I can find a good deal on one of those I'm going to scoop them up soon.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

jonnydanger said:


> I've been riding Flows for a long time and I've never had a problem with any broken parts or anything, but I think it's time to switch it up, especially after reading some of the latest reviews. I've been looking at Burtons Cartel and Romes Arsensal because they're both pretty stiff and that's what I'll really miss about the Flows. If I can find a good deal on one of those I'm going to scoop them up soon.


you keep seeing reviews on the flow fives:thumbsdown:

im 100% the 09s m9s do, and i dont believe the 08s do too.. the plastic ratchets arent bad at all though, they are much much easier to use then then metal ones, but they arent as strong.


----------

